# Ruger lcp380



## jmaness30 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just purchased a new LCP380 I wanted something small for a pocket gun. Anyone have any reviews?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

I have one and really like it. It's a great summer carry gun as it goes great in gym shorts pocket. It's not a plinker by any means. It's a great little addition to any collection IMO.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Lightweight, so it has some bite. Horrible, long and hard trigger pull. I like mine . I carry it in a pocket holster in my front pocket everywhere I go. I used to carry a G26, but it mostly stays in the safe these days.


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Strongly recommend the 11lb Wolff recoil spring. It takes a LOT of the snap out of the recoil. I didn't mind the weight of the trigger as much as the break point. Way too far back. Sold it for another toy. Now have a Sig 232, which is bigger and almost 2x as much, but like it much much better than the LCP


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Trigger pull pretty much sucks.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

I have one. Great summer carry gun. Trigger pull is long but I got over it.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

This is my carry gun. It's not very accurate, but will get the job done if you need it. I even fell out of the boat with mine on. The next day I cleaned it with gun lube. Went to the range last week and shot it and it never missed a lick.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Great little guns. The wife and I have been carrying one for a couple years. I added a Pierce grip extension to help it fit my hand better than the Ruger supplied one. A slip on palm swell might help to but I didn't care for it.

Take the thing apart and polish (I used Flitz metal polish) everywhere the upper and lower receiver slide across each other. Spend extra time on the feed ramp.

Go shoot it a lot. You'll get used to the trigger and will be surprised how good it can shoot for a "me to you" distance gun.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I've got one and really like it. As stated, shoot it a lot and you get used to the trigger pull. I've ran at least 500 rnds through it with 0 issues.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

jmaness30 said:


> Just purchased a new LCP380 I wanted something small for a pocket gun. Anyone have any reviews?


Are you referring to the LCP or the LC380? They are two different pistols, the LC380 being the new, larger model.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Just keep in mind that it's really an O <bleep> point and shoot gun. It has a long pull and the sites really aren't worth a flip.

But it's light weight, compact, easy to carry (no sharp corners or other things to catch, hence the poor sites), and no safety (the long pull is the safety). This makes it easier to whip out and shoot quickly if ever needed. So these are sacrifices that were made to make it an easier carry weapon.

If you want to actually aim with the thing, what I do is watch the hammer fall back. Don't worry about the target, just slowly squeeze the trigger to the hammer's 3/4 back.

Then aim.

I like mine.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You really need to run a bunch of rounds through it of the same type you'd carry: they have a habit of feed failures with some ammo. A good polish job on the feed ramp will normally fix it..


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

I bought mine when they first came out. Sent it back for the mod and update. I carry it everywhere. I found carrying it with the aluminum cased ammunition even lightens the load in your pocket... Noticably. 

Its so small I never leave it behind like all the other guns I had for conceal carry.
G.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I have one, in a sticky pocket holster. I really like it. 
I think it is very accurate for what it is. I feel confident in the gun out to 15 yds. 

It does have a long trigger pull, but think about it this way because I thought about redoing the trigger on it. 
As a pocket pistol, there may be times that you have other things in your pocket. Although the pocket holster protects the trigger, if something were to happen and it ended up out of the holster, the long trigger pull makes it even less likely that you could possibly discharge accidentally. 

At first, I didn't like the 'snap' it had, but after a couple hundred rounds, I feel more comfortable carrying it than my .40. 


Cody C


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*I have the LCP*

I loved the size and concealment and wore it when I could not carry my Glocks...

Mine was a early generation updated model and it had issues with Failure to feed. The rounds kept sticking on the feed ramp and eventually removed metal from the feed ramp.

Ruger stood behind their product and after a few calls to them, they prepaid the shipping both ways, replaced the slide and barrel, and sent it back after a test fire with Black Hills Ammo.

I liked their cutomer service so much that I went out and bought a 22/45 Lyte in 22LR.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

I had the LCP and thought it was worthless when its almost as easy to carry a Glock 26. The gun just shoots like ****. Hard on the hands, and recoil is worse than any other compact 9's. Yes you can put it in your pocket but the hammer is so light and easy to get LINT in there it actually wont fire in an emergency situation.


----------



## Ntx13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Great little carry gun. Get a pocket clip for it (made for Rugers or Kel-Tecs). They sell them on amazon, among other places. Makes it mighty convenient.


----------

